# 99173 vision screening with E/M



## cmercado0526 (Feb 11, 2018)

Good morning, 
I need an opinion, please.  When a patient comes into our urgent care facility for any eye issue, a vision screening is done, even if it is just for possible conjunctivitis.  Should this 99173 be billed separately or should it be considered part of the E/M service?  I think it should be included in the E/M service, but the facility I work in is billing it separately, and our Medicare patients are being stuck with a bill because conjunctivitis does not justify this charge.  
Thanks in advance for any input!
Cathy


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 11, 2018)

I agree with you - and per NCCI, 99173 is inclusive to the E&M service.  And since it is related to the presenting problem, it would not be appropriate to unbundle it with a modifier.  In addition, it is not an appropriate code in this situation because it is not a screening if the service is being done due to an eye complaint.  A screening, by definition, is a preventive service done for patients without symptoms.


----------

